# اجياك عصير ... ومقاات مميزه



## ريماااا (21 يونيو 2013)

اوفر لكم اجياك عصير متنوعه ...:wavetowel3:


جيك عصير غير قابل للكسر .. بسعر ( 345 ) ريال



 





جيك عصير ..والسعر ( 230) ريال 






مقاات مميزه بالوان مختلفه .. السعر ( 130 )ريال


----------



## ريماااا (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: اجياك عصير ... ومقاات مميزه*

هذي المنتجات موفرتها لكم من امريكا ..


----------



## ريماااا (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: اجياك عصير ... ومقاات مميزه*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## ريماااا (28 يونيو 2013)

*رد: اجياك عصير ... ومقاات مميزه*

للتواصل عبر الواتساب 0562285515


----------



## ريماااا (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: اجياك عصير ... ومقاات مميزه*

لااله الاالله


----------

